# New Feature That Will Come In Handy In This Area!!!



## David Bott

One of the new features of this Vb3 software that should come in very handy in this area, is the ability to SUBSCRIBE TO A FORUM.

Now in the last version, you could do this but it would only show in your User Control Panel (USER CP). In this version when you do, you can ask it to send you daily or weekly updates via e-mail of what has been posted!!!

You will find this option on the main thread list for this area under *FORUM TOOLS*. Drop down the box and select *Subscribe To This Forum*. You then will be asked what option you care to use to receive the updates!

Hope you like it, I know I will.

(Be sure you have tivocommunity.com in your approved list for any spam filter.)


----------



## YCantAngieRead

That'll be useful for those of us (me) who forget to check this section. Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## boywaja

RSS fans the link for the rss2 feed for season pass alerts is:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/external.php?type=rss2&forumids=10


----------



## luvmytivo

Is there a list of rss feeds for the forum anywhere?


----------



## dswallow

luvmytivo said:


> Is there a list of rss feeds for the forum anywhere?


No explicit complete list; just change the forum number on the link above (or add more separated by commas).

You can find forum numbers by looking at the URL to view threads in each forum.


----------



## pagefault

boywaja said:


> RSS fans the link for the rss2 feed for season pass alerts is:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/external.php?type=rss2&forumids=10


Can you get RSS feeds for individual threads?


----------



## MirclMax

pagefault said:


> Can you get RSS feeds for individual threads?


It does not appear to be so. (Its not something that particular feature supports).

Also as a side note: I'm not 100% sure on this, but I'm pretty sure that the RSS feed will only update (i.e. put new activity at the top of the list) upon the creation of a new thread, not on a subsequent post to that thread.

For this forum, knowing when a new thread is created is probably all that is needed. But I can see how that would cause a bit of an issue in other forums.


----------



## Mike20878

I see that the email notice sends notification of threads that have been updated. But can you change it so that the link takes you to the new post?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## astrohip

MirclMax said:


> Also as a side note: I'm not 100% sure on this, but I'm pretty sure that the RSS feed will only update (i.e. put new activity at the top of the list) upon the creation of a new thread, not on a subsequent post to that thread.


You are correct. And I now find this causing a problem. Not knowing if there are any additional posts to several of the SPA threads is requiring that I check this forum daily. And that negates most of the benefit of an RSS feed.

So the questions becomes, is there any way to change this? Or go back to the old feed?


----------



## rogben

astrohip said:


> So the questions becomes, is there any way to change this? Or go back to the old feed?


The complete makeover of the forum's HTML means that significant changes would have to be made to my scraper for the old feeds to work again. Nothing insurmountable, but since I figured I was the only one who finds the built-in feeds insufficient, I haven't bothered to do anything.


----------



## dswallow

rogben said:


> The complete makeover of the forum's HTML means that significant changes would have to be made to my scraper for the old feeds to work again. Nothing insurmountable, but since I figured I was the only one who finds the built-in feeds insufficient, I haven't bothered to do anything.


Speaking as someone who scrapes the forums regularly (see my signature), the changes required are really simple.


----------



## astrohip

Well, I'm not smart enough to do it (heck, I still write programs in COBOL--really!), but I vote someone do it. I think it may be more popular than you think.

And thanks for creating it in the first place. :up:


----------



## T-Halen

boywaja said:


> RSS fans the link for the rss2 feed for season pass alerts is:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/external.php?type=rss2&forumids=10


The RSS feed is no longer working for me....The page doesn't load.


----------



## Fofer

T-Halen said:


> The RSS feed is no longer working for me....The page doesn't load.


These work fine for me:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=2736355&&#post2736355

(RSS is built into the forum now.)


----------



## cbrantly

Why do no other DVRs handle the season pass like Tivo does. You can tell the box to record all shows on a channel, but not on all channels at any time. Also, they usually keep multiple copies of the same show.


----------



## Fofer

cbrantly said:


> Why do no other DVRs handle the season pass like Tivo does. You can tell the box to record all shows on a channel, but not on all channels at any time. Also, they usually keep multiple copies of the same show.


I believe your question would be better answered in a different thread and different sub-forum. I suggest "TiVo Coffee House - TiVo Discussion" or "TiVo Suggestion Avenue."


----------



## BigT4187

ATTN: dswallow

How does the scraping work? What can I use that info for? Please help the noob.


----------



## tofferr

What would make it even more handy is if we could configure the e-mails to be sent just before prime time, rather than midnight (which is just after primetime).

I suppose maybe I could change it by picking a time zone near London. Or is the sending of the e-mail not based on anything in my settings, but rather the servers?

Chris

edit: changed (which is just after midnight) to (which is just after primetime)


----------



## Vidfreaky

???


----------



## Mike20878

Hmm, I guess subscribing to the SP Alerts thread in digest format isn't too helpful when an alert is posted for something airing the same day. I got the SP Alerts update at 1:16am that included a post from yesterday regarding the two hour airing of 24 last night. Is it possible to change the timing of the digest email?


----------



## Keen

I've been subscribed to this forum for a while, but it hasn't sent me an email in months. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## RAS-Robin

Nope. I get one almost everyday. Have you checked your spam filter?


----------



## Keen

RAS-Robin said:


> Nope. I get one almost everyday. Have you checked your spam filter?


Yup, nothing in my spam folder.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

I also get emails almost daily from other forums here and I get ones from Season Pass Alerts at least a couple of times a week. Not sure what is wrong with your alerts.


----------



## changk

I think some of the confusion may lie in _ what _ should be subscribed to. People should subscribe to the Season Pass forum - not this thread - for the needed updates and alerts.


----------



## Keen

I am subscribed to the forum. I'm just not getting any emails. Oh well, I give up.


----------



## bareyb

Keen said:


> I am subscribed to the forum. I'm just not getting any emails. Oh well, I give up.


Try unsubscribing and then subscribing again.


----------



## thenightfly42

The RSS feed seems to have broken again. I just updated mine, this seems to work:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?forums/season-pass-alerts.10/index.rss


----------



## rahnbo

I've been getting new RSS articles in Feedly every time a thread is updated instead of just when new articles are published. Been too lazy to look in to it and figured it had to do with the new board. Was thinking of deleting and and resubbing everything or just waiting it out.


----------



## thenightfly42

Rahnbo, I'm also using Feedly. My post above has the new feed that seems to work; oh, wait {edit} you mean updates, yeah, that doesn't seem to work right.


----------



## windracer

I noticed the same problem (also a Feedly user here). Using the updated RSS link for this specific forum seems to have worked.


----------



## rahnbo

windracer said:


> I noticed the same problem (also a Feedly user here). Using the updated RSS link for this specific forum seems to have worked.


 Ohhh, I think I see the problem. If you use the RSS link within a forum in the bottom right then that seems to be a catch-all. If you use the RSS from Home > Forums to the right of the forum name then you get a different link which seems do do what it used to do and only show new postings. It could be that on the old BB links in Feedly = the catch-all feed thus the massive amount of new articles. So I've deleted everything TCF in Feedly and just added the links from outside of the forum which seems to be working.


----------



## thenightfly42

There's another thread here: RSS Feed stopped working


----------



## rahnbo

I made a snapshot as asked so may as well post it even though the request is gone.


----------

